# SPECIAL THREAD: Programme description errors (no discussion)



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Please use this thread to report problems with a specific programme (right title but wrong programme, incorrect OADs, wrong genre, etc.)

When reporting a problem, please provide all the following information:

Callsign (or full channel name):
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):
Date/Time:
Description problem:

Please keep the reports in this thread to description problems - incorrect/missing listings should be reported in SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors

If you feel the report needs discussion, then please enter a link from your error report to  SPECIAL THREAD: Discussion of listing/channel problems

Please note the following:
1: This thread is an unofficial way of reporting these errors although they will be reviewed. The only official way to report these errors is to 'phone TiVo CS.
2: Any discussion post in this thread will be deleted without notice - although the mods may post confirmation of action regarding reports!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Callsign (or full channel name): *BBCPARL (BBC Parliament)*
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Prime Minister's Questions*
Date/Time: *Sun 20th Jan 2008 10:30*
Description problem: *OAD incorrect on repeats. The showing above has 7th Oct 2007 when it's actually 16th Feb 2008*


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Callsign: FIVE
Programme Name: CSI:NY
Date/Time: Saturday 26th January 2008 9:35pm
Description of Problem: My First Run Season Pass for CSI:NY is not picking up the new series.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Callsign: FIVE
Programme Name: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Date/Time: Tuesday 29th January 2008 9:00pm
Description of Problem: My First Run Season Pass for CSI: Crime Scene Investigation is not picking up this episode. (Although it has picked up other episodes in the new series)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

riggers said:


> Callsign: FIVE
> Programme Name: CSI:NY
> Date/Time: Saturday 26th January 2008 9:35pm
> Description of Problem: My First Run Season Pass for CSI:NY is not picking up the new series.





riggers said:


> Callsign: FIVE
> Programme Name: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
> Date/Time: Tuesday 29th January 2008 9:00pm
> Description of Problem: My First Run Season Pass for CSI: Crime Scene Investigation is not picking up this episode. (Although it has picked up other episodes in the new series)


As reported in old thread  They won't fix it. Same problems with ER


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Callsign: BBC3

Programme Name: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Date/Time: Various, BBC3 9pm Sunday is the "first run" then repeated through the week

Nature of Problem: Cast list looks like a cut and paste of the old one as it lists Ralf Little. He's written out of the seies as dead in the first episode (he's never even seen other than in photo's), so either it's cut and pasted badly, or they've wrecked a plot point. 

It's probably a correct cast list for other series's but not the latest one.

Sorry this is a duplicate as I posted in the other error listing by mistake.. Will try and remove it from the other thread,


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

These are the same programme but are being picked up as different series by TiVo:

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Torchwood
Date/Time: Wed 30th Jan 21:00
Description problem: Tivoweb ID = series/2699497

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Torchwood
Date/Time: Thu 31st Jan 19:00
Description problem: Tivoweb ID = series/3673189

My season pass for the Wednesday series is not picking up the Thursday repeat (but is listing the BBC3 repeat at 23:00 on Wed 30th).


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

Trinitron said:


> These are the same programme but are being picked up as different series by TiVo:
> 
> Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Torchwood
> ...


It would appear that they are different:


JudyB in the old thread said:


> Callsign: BBC2
> Programme Name: Torchwood
> Date/Time: 23 Jan 2008, 7:00 PM
> Problem: Tivo picks this up as part of the Torchwood Season Pass, episode listings are also wrong.
> ...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Trinitron said:


> These are the same programme but are being picked up as different series by TiVo:
> 
> Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Torchwood
> ...


As long as one SP only picks up the pre-9pm screenings and the other only picks up those on at 9pm or later - then the data is correct.

It allows TiVo users to choose whether they want the original or cut versions.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Callsign BBC1STH (Freeview)
Programme Name Horizon - Total Isolation
Date/Time: Sat 2-Feb-08 02:55
Description problem:
This was shown on BBC2 at Tue 15-Jan-08 21:00 so is a repeat but Tivo thinks it is a new episode and is going to record it despite having the original showing still in now playing.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Callsign:* Channel 4
*Programme Name:* Shameless
*Date/Time:* Tuesday 5th February 22:00
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong OAD

Episode not being picked up by Season Pass.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Callsign:* Channel 4
*Programme Name:* Shameless
*Date/Time:* Tuesday 19th February 22:00
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong OAD

Episode not being picked up by Season Pass.

This series' Season Pass for Shameless is a shambles...(hisssss)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

*Channel: *FX UK
*Callsign:* FXUK
*Programme Name:* JAG
*Date/Time:* Weekdays 7pm
*Nature of Problem*: Not really a big problem because all eps will be recorded and the descriptions are correct, but the titles are not.

(Of course, I'm currently getting an "INTERNAL SERVER ERROR" in TW so will have to type this manually )

Basically, the Wednesday and Thursday eps have the wrong titles.

*Wednesday:*
_"A Tangled Webb Part 3"_
When word reaches Washington, DC that Webb and Mac are missing, Harm insists on leaving for South America to search for them, even if it means resigning his commission.
This should be simply either "A Tangled Web" or "A Tangled Web Part 1". There _is_ no 'Part 3".

*Thurdsay:*
_"A Tangled Webb"_ 
Harm, Mac, Webb and Gunny are still in Paraguay searching for the terrorist Sadik. Their search is complicated by Harm's feelings being tangled up, which drove him to resign his commission and rush to South America in the first place.
_This_ is 'Part 2"

http://epguides.com/jag/

Hope that's clear


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

BBC 1 (Freeview Ch1)
Tiger: Spy in the Jungle
30 March 8.00 p.m.
Listed as single programme. Should be 1/3.
Still wrong in Saturday a.m. download.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

*Channel: *FX UK
*Callsign:* FXUK
*Programme Name:* JAG
*Date/Time:* 23rd April, 7pm
* Episode Title:* "Fair Winds And Following Seas" (S10E22)
*Nature of Problem*: Episode synopsis is completely and utterly wrong.



Tivo said:


> Admiral Chegwidden, Lt Singer and Cmdr Turner move over to the Pentagon War Room to co-ordinate and share intelligence information on Kabir Atef's planned attack on the US more easily.


Chegwidden is no-longer in the series and Singer was killed last season! In actual fact, I don't recognise that synopsis at all, from _any_ past episode!

Here's the _correct_ one:


DigiGuide said:


> Last ever episode! The end of a long journey. When Cresswell gives Harm and Mac relocation orders, they must choose which JAG team members are going with them. Meanwhile, Vukovic is assigned to visit Parris Island and investigate a marine recruit's odd behaviour."


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

*Callsign*: BBC3
*Programme Name*: Heroes
*Date/Time*: Sun 27th Apr, 23:35 
*Nature of Problem*: Wrong episode title

This episode is a same-week repeat of the Season premier episode and should be titled "Four Months Later".



Hmmm... also, I don't like the look of those OADs either


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Callsign: SKYONE
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Bones
Date/Time: Thursday 24/04 9pm
Description problem: Wrong episode

The episode of Bones recorded last Thursday has the wrong name/episode id. Tivo thinks it has recorded the episode "The Baby On The Bough" EP8933515059.

But the episode actually shown was "The Man In The Mud" EP8933515060.

As a result this means that a season pass will NOT record the actual showing of "The Baby On The Bough" when it is shown on Thursday 08/05.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Cainam said:


> Callsign: SKYONE
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Bones
> Date/Time: Thursday 24/04 9pm
> Description problem: Wrong episode
> ...


There is an additional problem with the episode details:
Callsign: SKYONE
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Bones
Date/Time: *Monday 28/04 10pm*
Description problem: Wrong episode

I don't know what Tivo thought the title was, but our Tivo recorded this as a "new" episode, as well as recording last Thursday's showing. In practice it was the repeat of "Man in the mud".
Looking at the current Radio Times that has similar errors and thinks that last night was a new episode too.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

JudyB said:


> There is an additional problem with the episode details:
> Callsign: SKYONE
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Bones
> Date/Time: *Monday 28/04 10pm*
> ...


I don't think there is a problem with that one. The Monday program was correctly listed as "Man In The Mud". And because last Thursday's one was wrong it thought it had not recorded "Man In The Mud" before and so correctly recorded it for you


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Callsign (or full channel name): *BBCPARL (BBC Parliament)*
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Prime Minister's Questions*
Date/Time: *Wed 7th May 2008 19:30*
Description problem: *OAD incorrect on repeats. The showing above has 7th Oct 2007 when it's actually 7th May 2008*

Ozsat - please can you get something done about this? It's driving me nuts. I'll send appropriate bribes if necessary.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Callsign: *ITV3*
Programme Name: *NUMB3RS (S3E16)*
Date/Time: *Mon 12th May 2008, 22:00*
Description problem: *Synopsis incorrect*

Tivo Synopsis:
"Don and Charlie track a killer who has murdered several sex predators. The predators took advantage of teenage girls they met in chat rooms."

However, this is the synopsis for S3E11. This also from DG:
The team search for a killer who seems to be avenging teenage girls who were murdered after meeting sexual predators in chatrooms.

The correct synopsis should be (again thanks to DG):
"David's close friend gets into trouble when his boxing opponent dies - and it is not the first time it has happened. Meanwhile, Charlie is frantically trying to improve his poker skills to help out Larry."


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This is getting silly now  This week's episode has _exactly_ the same -WRONG - synopsis. What the heck is going on?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Fri 30-May-08 22:35
Channel BBC1STH
Friday Night with Jonathan Ross
Drn: 01:00 End: 23:35
(2008) With Mark Wahlberg, Lord Andrew Lloyd Webber, John Barrowman, Kirsty Young and music from Black Kid.

Somehow, a season pass for 'have i got news for you' has picked this up so I guess this episode of Friday Night with Jonathan Ross has the wrong seriesID?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Program:- 'Allo 'Allo
Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 101 - BBC One
Time/Date:- Sunday 18th May 2008 at 1pm

This episode of 'Allo 'Allo was incorrectly shown as having an Original Air Date (OAD) of 6th March 2002 when the actual OAD would have been during the mid 1980s.

The program is also shown as not being an episode of a series (ISEpisode: False). Again this is incorrect as BBC One has shown several episodes of 'Allo 'Allo on a Sunday afternoon in recent months, although at a variety of different times and not necessarily every week.

I am having to record 'Allo 'Allo through a Title Wishlist as I have never been able to set up a Season Pass for it. Another fault with Tivo is that it does not allow apostrophes in Wishlist search strings, although a Title Wishlist for just Allo is managing to pick up the program.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Callsign:* BBC2
*Programme Name:* European Football Championship
*Date/Time:* Wednesday 11th June 19:30
*Nature of Problem:* Season Pass on Two Channels

The Season Pass *European Football Championship* on BBC2 actually points to a Season Pass of the same name on ITV1.

Episodes on BBC2 are not picked up and will have to be set individually.

It should be noted that Radio Times lists this as UEFA Euro 2008 Match of the Day Live


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Freeview Ch1
BBC1 Anglia
Thursday 19 June 9.00 p.m.
RT shows as 1/3 but no Season Pass available.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

Callsign: BBC1sco
Channel Number: 101
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Match Of The Day
Date/Time: For the duration of the Euro 2008 games
Nature of Problem: SP Name Change

My SP for MOTD, which was set for the Premiership, has changed it's name to 
*UEFA Euro 2008 Match of the Day*.

Strictly speaking a MOTD SP should not record the Euro games, as it's a completely different programme ie. it's not the Premiership and it's a different name.

Now will the SP name revert back to MOTD after the Euro finals? Or will have to delete this SP and remember to set another one when the new Premiership season starts?

Also....

Callsign: Dave
Channel Number: 111
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: FIA World Rally Championship
Date/Time: Sundays 6.00 pm
Nature of Problem: SP not recording due to programme name change.

This SP is broken again due to the several different programme names this series is called.

A new SP will now have to be set under the new name of *World Rally*

MOTORING: World Rally Championship
On: Dave (111) 
Date: Sunday 15th June 2008 (starting tomorrow evening)
Time: 18:00 to 19:00 (1 hour long)


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Callsign (or full channel name): Sky One
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Celebrity Gladiators
Date/Time: Sunday 6th July, 6pm
Description problem: This should be part of the normal Gladiators season pass, but it has been put into one of its own. So the existing season pass will not pick it up.

Correct Season Pass = EP 9872175 
Incorrect Season Pass = EP 8366075 

And while I am on, the descriptions for all the current episodes of Gladiators are wrong, as they all mention Ace, Cobra, etc which are the from the old series of Gladiators, and not the current one


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

*Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC2EAST
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Still Game
*Date/Time: *17th July, 10pm
*Description problem:* This is actually regarding last nights episode. It was showing at the right date and time, but had the description of last week's episode (despite being a different episode), hence Tivo's 28day rule meant it wasn't recorded. I'm not sure if next week's episode has this week's description etc, but it would seem reasonable to assume so.


----------



## dermiestv (Jan 30, 2004)

Callsign: World Movies & Movies for Men
Programme Name: all Movies on these channels
Date/Time: all times
Description problem: None of the movies on these channels list the name of the films or descriptions of the films.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dermiestv said:


> Callsign: World Movies & Movies for Men
> Programme Name: all Movies on these channels
> 
> Date/Time: all times
> ...


The issue of World Movies has already recently been raised by myself in the discussion thread about missing EPG data issues at:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6555597#post6555597


----------



## tim123 (Dec 2, 2003)

Callsign (or full channel name): Sky One and Two
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Stargate Atlantis
Date/Time:Tuesday 8pm plus many others
Description problem: OAD is wrong. This seems to happen every year with Stargate.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2
Provider: Sky (and also Freeview)
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Working Lunch
Date/Time: 13-Oct-08 onwards (daily, around 1230pm)
Nature of Problem: Programmes not recording due to 28-day rule, even though it's a different programme every day.

I know this was reported last week in the other "Progam Listing" thread, but it is still not fixed, and I have just phoned Tivo CS again to give them a poke


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

*Callsign*: BBC1
*Programme Name*: The Sarah Jane Adventures
*Date/Time*: Monday 27th Oct 2008 4.35pm
*Nature of Problem*: Season pass ignores episode (title/description problem?)

SP is set to record The Sarah Jane Adventures, new episodes only.

Looks like a confusion over the episode title or descriptions. This week's is part one but TiVo lists it just as "Secrets of the Stars" and next week is part two and TiVo again lists it as "Secrets of the Stars" but with a different description.

So it's decided to not bother recording this week and scheduled next week instead. Result is it missed part one.

There is a repeat on CBBC on the 1st Nov, but it hasn't marked that for recording either, despite being in the upcoming episodes list. Again, same episode title, just different description to the second part.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadKenny said:


> *Callsign*: BBC1
> *Programme Name*: The Sarah Jane Adventures
> *Date/Time*: Monday 27th Oct 2008 4.35pm
> *Nature of Problem*: Season pass ignores episode (title/description problem?)
> ...


My Season Pass for "Repeats and first run" is fine, so it is probably an airdate issue not a problem with episode descriptions or IDs.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 'Sarah Jane' problem was an incorrect OAD for part 1 - it will be fixed in tomorrow evening's update.


----------



## disney_boy (Nov 10, 2003)

Callsign (or full channel name)aranormal channel
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):All programs missing
Date/Time:every day
Description problem, all programs listed as "paranormal channel"


----------



## dd_ (May 13, 2006)

Callsign: any (Dave or BBC or TMF normally)
Programme Name: Never Mind the Buzzcocks
Date/Time: any
Nature of Problem: Goldfrapp episode advertised (Alison Goldfrapp, Gloria Hunniford, DJ Sammy & Sabrina Washington) but is ALWAYS wrong. Guests instead are: Jackie Clune, Siobhan Fahey, Noddy Holder and David Oliver(?). Having just looked this up, I can see the possible reason - they are both Christmas specials. Still, you'd think that someone at Sky/Dave/Tivo/whoever makes the listings, would have noticed this after the first few times they got it wrong. Grrr.... annoyed, me?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Channel: Sky1/2
Programme: Startgate Atlantis
Episode Title: Harmony. (Series 4, episode 14)
Episode Description: _When Lt Colonel John Sheppard receives word that his father has died, he returns to Earth. Once there, he becomes embroiled in a covert and dangerous experiment gone awry._ However, that is the synopsis for Ep15, which is actually correct. It should be: _Wanting to maintain diplomatic relations, Sheppard and McKay agree to accompany a precocious young princess on a rite of passage. But unexpected enemies prove a threat._


----------



## Graham V (Jun 26, 2002)

Callsign (or full channel name): C4, C4+1, E4, E4+1
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): You Have Been Watching
Date/Time: Tues 21 July 2009 22:00
Nature of Problem: Wrong Air Date and Wrong Program Description

All screenings of this show on C4 and E4 still have the same program description and air date of the first episode. There is a new episode of this show broadcast on Tues at 22:00 on C4, and then repeated during that week on E4 and C4


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Callsign (or full channel name): DISCOV and DISC1
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Mythbusters
Date/Time: Mon	21st Dec 21:00, 22:00, Tue 22nd Dec 00:00, 01:00
Description problem: Creation of a new duplicate episode EP5576785195 with a new OAD of Mon 21st Dec 2009 for the old 2008 episode "Alcohol myths", which already exists as EP5576785159. These 4 showings should re-use EP5576785159 please.

(looks like finger trouble - 59 and 95!)


----------



## multitasker (Nov 27, 2009)

Callsign: All channels after channel 105 
Programme name: not applicable (affects all programmes on these channels)
Date/time: >November 2009
Description: I have an original Sky Digital box attached to my TiVo. They have worked perfectly together for years. 

In November I moved the equipment to a TV in my bedroom. I set it up exactly the same but since then, no matter how I rerun setup, I can't get the channel numbers on the TiVo to correspond to the correct channels. For instance, the Programme Guide shows 106 = BBC3, as it did before; but now if I select 106, I get Sky1; 107, shown as BBC4, gets Sky2; 121, shown as C4+1, gets Virgin; and so on. 100-105 inc do show the same channel as the description. it makes no difference how I select the channel, I still get the problem.

Has anyone else come across this problem and if so, how do I deal with it?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

multitasker said:


> Callsign: All channels after channel 105
> Programme name: not applicable (affects all programmes on these channels)
> Date/time: >November 2009
> Description: I have an original Sky Digital box attached to my TiVo. They have worked perfectly together for years.
> ...


You don't make it clear if 106=BBC3 is what your Sky box has or your TiVo.

Can you say what BBC3 is on the stb - and what number it is on TiVo - same for Sky1, Sky2 etc.

At a guess it looks like you are saying TiVo has BBC3 on 106 but you Sky box has Sky1 there.

If this is the case then you have most likely set up TiVo indicating you have a VirginMedia cable box (Digital Cable) and not a Sky box (Digital Satellite).


----------



## multitasker (Nov 27, 2009)

No, I have selected satellite+aerial as the source. The aerial is plugged in as well as the scart connection between the TiVo and Sky box; I've checked these are correctly installed.

My TiVo doesn't have a ''Satellite only" option, which is the only solution shown in the manual. I'm also using IR as before. 

"106" is the channel code shown on the TiVo programme guide (and on the TiVo information bar when I bring it up during viewing) as being BBC3. 

On the Sky programme guide and information bar, 106 is shown as being Sky1 and BBC3 as 115. If I choose 106 on the TiVo programme guide, the programme running on-screen is Sky1, shown on the Sky information bar as Sky1 against code 106. If I choose 115 on the Tivo programme guide, I get ITV3, which is 119 on the Sky guide.

It wouldn't be so bad if there was a pattern to it; but 101 through 105 are the same (BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, Channel 4 and 5) on both Sky and TiVo.

Very confusing!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

multitasker said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if there was a pattern to it; but 101 through 105 are the same (BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, Channel 4 and 5) on both Sky and TiVo.


They would be as that is, as I understand it, a legal requirement for those channels. It's the same on Freesat and Cable. They are also 1-5 on Freeview


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

multitasker said:


> No, I have selected satellite+aerial as the source.
> 
> "106" is the channel code shown on the TiVo programme guide (and on the TiVo information bar when I bring it up during viewing) as being BBC3.
> 
> ...


There is a pattern to it - your Tivo seems to be using the Freesat channel numbers instead of the Sky ones. So my guess is that you chose the wrong option for setup.


----------



## multitasker (Nov 27, 2009)

That was my first thought, but I think I've tried all the possible options, including voiding the recordings on the TiVo disc.


----------



## multitasker (Nov 27, 2009)

...but I've just gone through setup again and you were right. I must have changed it at some point. Many thanks!


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Channel Callsign: FIVE
Programme Name: The Wright Stuff
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: missing episode data

Data is present for the repeats on FIVER and FIVER+1, but not the main showing earlier on Five each day.

Please scroll right in these pesky overly-narrow code boxes 


```
No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 FIVE    	Mon  4th Jan	09:15	SH3968630000	False	Mon 21st Jan 2008	No	(n/a)	<- should be EP3968636244
  2 FIVER   	Mon  4th Jan	11:00	EP3968636244	True	Mon  4th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
  3 FIVERP1 	Mon  4th Jan	12:00	EP3968636244	True	Mon  4th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)

  4 FIVE    	Tue  5th Jan	09:15	SH3968630000	False	Mon 21st Jan 2008	No	(n/a)	<- should be EP3968636245
  5 FIVER   	Tue  5th Jan	11:00	EP3968636245	True	Tue  5th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
  6 FIVERP1 	Tue  5th Jan	12:00	EP3968636245	True	Tue  5th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)

  7 FIVE    	Wed  6th Jan	09:15	SH3968630000	False	Mon 21st Jan 2008	No	(n/a)	<- should be EP3968636246
  8 FIVER   	Wed  6th Jan	11:00	EP3968636246	True	Wed  6th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
  9 FIVERP1 	Wed  6th Jan	12:00	EP3968636246	True	Wed  6th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)

  10 FIVE    	Thu  7th Jan	09:15	SH3968630000	False	Mon 21st Jan 2008	No	(n/a)	<- should be EP3968636247
 11 FIVER   	Thu  7th Jan	11:00	EP3968636247	True	Thu  7th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
 12 FIVERP1 	Thu  7th Jan	12:00	EP3968636247	True	Thu  7th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)

 13 FIVE    	Fri  8th Jan	09:15	SH3968630000	False	Mon 21st Jan 2008	No	(n/a)	<- should be EP3968636248
 14 FIVER   	Fri  8th Jan	11:00	EP3968636248	True	Fri  8th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
 15 FIVERP1 	Fri  8th Jan	12:00	EP3968636248	True	Fri  8th Jan 2010	Yes	(no title)
```
========================
Channel Callsign: BBCPARL
Programme Name: The Daily Politics
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: missing episode data

Data is present for the main showing on BBC2, but the repeat each day on BBCPARL is wrong.

[note - episode titles are not in TiVo's data; added by me for clarity]


```
No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC2    	Tue  5th Jan	12:00	EP5552695709	True	Tue  5th Jan 2010	Yes	"5th Jan 2010"
  2 BBCPARL 	Wed  6th Jan	00:00	EP5552695512	True	Fri 21st Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695709

  3 BBC2    	Wed  6th Jan	11:30	EP5552695710	True	Wed  6th Jan 2010	Yes	"6th Jan 2010"
  4 BBCPARL 	Thu  7th Jan	00:00	EP5552695512	True	Fri 21st Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695710

  5 BBC2    	Thu  7th Jan	12:00	EP5552695711	True	Thu  7th Jan 2010	Yes	"7th Jan 2010"
  6 BBCPARL 	Fri  8th Jan	00:00	SH5552690000	False	Sat 23rd Feb 2008	No	(n/a) <- should be EP5552695711

  7 BBC2    	Fri  8th Jan	12:00	EP5552695712	True	Fri  8th Jan 2010	Yes	"8th Jan 2010"
  8 BBCPARL 	Sat  9th Jan	00:00	SH5552690000	False	Sat 23rd Feb 2008	No	(n/a) <- should be EP5552695712

  9 BBC2    	Mon 11th Jan	12:00	EP5552695713	True	Mon 11th Jan 2010	Yes	"11th Jan 2010"
 10 BBCPARL 	Tue 12th Jan	00:00	EP5552695511	True	Thu 20th Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695713

 11 BBC2    	Tue 12th Jan	12:00	EP5552695714	True	Tue 12th Jan 2010	Yes	"12th Jan 2010"
 12 BBCPARL 	Wed 13th Jan	00:00	EP5552695511	True	Thu 20th Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695714

 13 BBC2    	Wed 13th Jan	11:30	EP5552695715	True	Wed 13th Jan 2010	Yes	"13th Jan 2010"
 14 BBCPARL 	Thu 14th Jan	00:00	EP5552695511	True	Thu 20th Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695715

 15 BBC2    	Thu 14th Jan	12:00	EP5552695716	True	Thu 14th Jan 2010	Yes	"14th Jan 2010"
 16 BBCPARL 	Fri 15th Jan	00:00	EP5552695511	True	Thu 20th Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695716

 17 BBC2    	Fri 15th Jan	12:00	EP5552695717	True	Fri 15th Jan 2010	Yes	"15th Jan 2010"
 18 BBCPARL 	Sat 16th Jan	00:00	EP5552695512	True	Fri 21st Nov 2008	No	(no title) <- should be EP5552695717
```


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

Callsign (or full channel name): Five and Five USA
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): CSI: New York (rather than CSI: NY)
Date/Time: Sat 16th Jan 21:00, Sun 17th Jan 21:00
Description problem: This series is showing as a separate new series, named CSI: New York, whereas there are existing series named CSI: NY.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

262 foodnet
sky
no listing


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's not necessarily Tivo's fault


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

smatson said:


> 262 foodnet
> sky
> no listing





cwaring said:


> That's not necessarily Tivo's fault


No, but Sky do have listings for this, so is there a good reason why Tivo can't/don't have listings?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. If foodnet don't pay Tivo to include them, for example.

(Sorry. No more discussion in here!)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

JudyB said:


> No, but Sky do have listings for this, so is there a good reason why Tivo can't/don't have listings?


We've been through this one many times.

You can not be in Sky EPG unless you provide advance listings to Sky for the EPG. You are also removed from the EPG if your listings run low.

But some channels expect others to pay to use them - or will not even provide them.

There are some just not provided on TiVo.

I don't know which this channel falls under.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> There are some just not provided on TiVo.
> 
> I don't know which this channel falls under.


I wonder if things will get better or worse for the minority viewing non subscription channels once the main purpose of Tivo's UK EPG is to support its new Virgin cable boxes................


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Doubt it. You can't even _get_ most of these channels on VM


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Show Title The Simpsons
Episode Title	The Great Wife Hope
Duration	0:30
Original Air Date	11/10/2009
Channel	170 SKY1HD (and 106 SKY1)
Showing Date	Thu 28th Jan 19:30

This is season 21 ep.3: I have this as a season pass for new episodes only but the latest series isn't being flagged for recording by Tivo. If I select upcoming episodes from the season pass they show up (but not for recording).


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Trinitron said:


> Show Title The Simpsons
> Episode Title	The Great Wife Hope
> Duration	0:30
> Original Air Date	11/10/2009
> ...


They've carried across USA OAD of 11th Oct 2009, and as this isn't within 30 days of 28th Jan it's not being picked up.

The Simpsons on Sky 1 falls into the <1% of programmes where a First Run Only SP makes sense; unfortunately I missed quite a few of the UK premiere showings I gave up and used the Tracker tivoweb module instead with a normal SP. If you have TiVoweb this is more reliable than hoping that the UK OAD is used .


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1NE
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Survivors
Date/Time: Tue 9th Feb 2010, 21:00
Nature of Problem: Divorced season pass

*****
The episode of Survivors this week is listed under the wrong season pass, so it is not being picked up. The episode next week (16th Feb) is back under the correct one.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Cainam said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1NE
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Survivors
> Date/Time: Tue 9th Feb 2010, 21:00
> Nature of Problem: Divorced season pass
> ...


Confirmed on BBC1EAST and for the repeat Tue 16th Feb 03:05.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1NE
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Ashes To Ashes
Date/Time: Fri 2nd Apr 20:00
Nature of Problem: Divorced season pass

The new (final) series is starting, but it is not being picked up by the old season pass

Old season pass: SH811294
New season pass: SH01127490


----------

